# My Beloved, Cookie



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way. I hope it's something that can be treated and Cookie is soon back to her happy self.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Will be sending good thoughts Cookies way..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Cookie is feeling poorly. You and she will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie is 11 1/2 years old, so I thought for sure it was hemangio.. as did the specialist. She has been the best pet. I am so worried about her because she is so stoic. She was perfect at the specialists.... they let me be with her for all of the procedures. When she was waking up from her endoscopy, she was wagging her tail when she heard my voice. I just hope that we get to the bottom of her problem and can fix it. Two weeks ago, I showed her in Veterans at the Yankee Golden Retiever Club Show.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sending good thoughts to your pup. I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cookie will be in our thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thinking of you and Cookie. Sending prayers for a quick and full recovery!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts & prayers Cookie's way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Praying for Cookie...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Healing prayers coming for your sweet Cookie. I'll be looking for updates. And big hugs to you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so overwhelmed. I just hope that she comes back to stay for a long time. She is a wonderful dog and I hope that all of the negative tests are accurate. I am such a pessimist. Her human and dog families definitely miss her presence.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, praying hard for Cookie! I hope she's home, happy and healthy, soon!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you will find out it is something very minor and treatable and Cookie will be feeling tip top very soon.


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts for Cookie! I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope it's something simple and easily treatable. Keeping you and Cookie in my prayers.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sending prayers Cookies way.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending prayers and many good thoughts to Cookie!!!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Healing thoughts coming your way from me and my golden gang. It is so hard when you know they aren't well. Hoping a simple problem with an easy solution is found.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Cookie, but thank God they have ruled out Hemangio. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers her way. Keep us posted.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope your exceptional dog and exemplary patient Cookie is feeling better soon! Will say a prayer for your lovely girl Cookie and all your family...hope she's home soon!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope Cookie is feeling better and that all of her tests come back with good news. It is overwhelming.....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking of Cookie. Any other theories on what might be going on?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie Monster update.... she tested positive for anaplasma yesterday before I took her to the specialists. I had started her on doxcycline(obviously one dose) before I took her in.... the current theory is that she has anaplasmosis. On one hand, it makes sense to me as I always tell clients when they have old dogs that look like they are dying, it is frequently anaplasmosis. Anaplasmosis causes very acute illness. I am still a pessimist... she is an 11 1/2 year old golden. But she had a transfusion and she ate today!!! So I will pick her up after I take her daughter to my husband for an ultrasound pregnency check. Too much going on in my house!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! The last time I carried my Casey into the vet Doxy was the solution!! The tests were negative but he improved enough to come home the next day after starting Doxie - may your Cookie Monster have the same results


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie*

Praying for your Cookie, for you and your daughter!
Wow! You sure do have alot going on!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to be the optimist - and send positive thoughts your way. Really hope it turns out to be something treatable. Kisses to Cookie... :smooch:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

fingers crossed she is on the upswing...always so reassuring when a golden eats! Hope the ultrasound goes well!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It must be so hard being a vet when it is your own pets. Your mind must go in a million different places.

Glad to hear she is doing better, and praying she is back to herself.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad the doxy seems to be working--good thoughts and prayers coming your way for Cookie's speedy recovery. 

At least you got a good look at her spleen and didn't see anything off. We get Toby sonogrammed twice a year for some other issues and the sonogram technician always gives a good hard look at his spleen to ease my mind for a bit--he's a golden owner himself who has lost a few of them to hemangiosarcoma.

Now I need to go google anaplasma to learn more about it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that Cookie is starting to feel better! We are sending lots of positive thoughts and little Cookie is sending lots of kisses. Fingers and paws crossed here for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Anaplasma*

What is anaplasma-my internet explorer is not working!?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> What is anaplasma-my internet explorer is not working!?


Anaplasmosis


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope Cookie continues to improve...keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this yesterday, but I'm glad to hear that she is feeling better today and that there is treatment in the works. Hope she is back to her normal self again soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, her spleen has "nodules", but it was felt that they weren't hemangio(their echogenicity? wasn't typical for hemangio)... and there was no blood in the abdomen. So IF we get thru this, she will likely have a splenectomy in the future. Autoimmune hemolytic anemia is also a possibility... but since the specialist was concerned about the possibility of a GI bleed, she didn't want me to start pred. Well, on the way home from the referral hospital, she was huffing and puffing just like she was yesterday. Was she breathing that way from the anemia? or was it pain? I started her on previcox 8-10 days ago, but she has been off and on prednisone and tramadol for vertebral pain since January. So my husband(also a vet) called me at work this PM and said he felt she was panting from pain. We made the executive decision to put her on pred since it always makes her feel better when her back hurts. And bottom line, if we can't control her discomfort, what are we doing to her? I am now armed with more pred, tramadol, doxycycline, sucralfate, and I have to pick up prilosec at the grocery store. She seemed very weak to me.. but the wag still works great.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, her spleen has "nodules", but it was felt that they weren't hemangio(their echogenicity? wasn't typical for hemangio)... and there was no blood in the abdomen. So IF we get thru this, she will likely have a splenectomy in the future. Autoimmune hemolytic anemia is also a possibility... but since the specialist was concerned about the possibility of a GI bleed, she didn't want me to start pred. Well, on the way home from the referral hospital, she was huffing and puffing just like she was yesterday. Was she breathing that way from the anemia? or was it pain? I started her on previcox 8-10 days ago, but she has been off and on prednisone and tramadol for vertebral pain since January. So my husband(also a vet) called me at work this PM and said he felt she was panting from pain. We made the executive decision to put her on pred since it always makes her feel better when her back hurts. And bottom line, if we can't control her discomfort, what are we doing to her? I am now armed with more pred, tramadol, doxycycline, sucralfate, and I have to pick up prilosec at the grocery store. She seemed very weak to me.. but the wag still works great.


Sigh...she is in good hands with your husband and you. Hoping her pain is controlled and her panting stops. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

continuing to send good thoughts your way


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH my, these seniors of ours are such a challenge. Balancing their comfort and keeping them going while keeping in mind their quality of life can be daunting....
I hope the pred helps Cookie keep her wag going. Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie's daughter Samantha had clinical anaplasmosis 2 years ago. Mantha's course with the disease was much more typical. She had a high fever(104.9), but, of course, never stopped eating!!! She was 7 years and not yet spayed(I was worried about a pyo), but when I radiographed her, all was good. The whole reason I brought her in was that she was sitting by my side at the computer and every time I went to pet her, she was head shy. It was really weird... and of course, I'm thinking brain tumor(I have seen dogs with brain tumors suddenly get head shy). But when I saw the fever, I thought "tick borne" disease(she has also had clinical Lyme disease). She was negative for everything on the 4DX. HOWEVER, when I sent her blood to Idexx, they saw the organisms in her neutrophils. She got better very quickly.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

As a "mom" to a fellow 11 1/2 year old furbaby, my thoughts are with you and Cookie. Sending speedy healing vibes Cookie's way!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

keeping Cookie in my prayers that she will start feeling better.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am glad that you have a diagnosis and treatment is under way. 

Holding Cookie, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Cookie's wag keeps working and she starts to feel better very soon!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The only thing that is working well on Cookie is her wag. Myself and the rest of the dogs spent the night in the family room with her. She wanted to sleep by the open French door. I got her up to go out this AM and she is very hesitant to move. Being the perfect golden she always has been, she remains continent in spite of meds. I will check her hematocrit when I get to work.... my gut tells me this just isn't anemia from anaplasma.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Cookie isnt feeling well....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> The only thing that is working well on Cookie is her wag. Myself and the rest of the dogs spent the night in the family room with her. She wanted to sleep by the open French door. I got her up to go out this AM and she is very hesitant to move. Being the perfect golden she always has been, she remains continent in spite of meds. I will check her hematocrit when I get to work.... my gut tells me this just isn't anemia from anaplasma.....


Keeping fingers crossed for normal hct levels. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope she is having a better day today. Feel better soon Cookie!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of Cookie today....hope she starts feeling better soon!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Prayers your Cookie feels better soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Checking in on Cookie, hoping the hct is OK.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We lit a candle for Cookie. So sorry you're going through this with your girl. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any updates on Cookie?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie*

Praying for Cookie!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's the scoop... Cookie's hematocrit was 20 this AM. She did eat breakfast. She was ok at work, but when she moved, she was very uncomfortable. I put her in the car at 5 PM and thought she looked awful. I called DH and we decided to euthanize her... went back to the car and when I opened the door of the minivan, she jumped to the opposite seat. She hasn't been doing that... (it is her defense mechanism as she once got her tail caught). Then when I brought her in, she was pulling on the leash to go back to the car(hasn't been doing that either). I couldn't euthanize her... so she is home. The issue is that we have had a family vacation planned for months with my very old father that starts tomorrow.... The people taking care of everyone know my wishes... obviously, my father's wishes come first, but I have a lot of conflict...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I also took more blood on her tonight. And not to diss the specialists, but they HAVE to be optimistic or they couldn't do their jobs.... The specialist I took her to is giving me that impression...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can you take her with you? 

I would not be able to enjoy a vacation seperate from my dog anyway, but if he were sick, I would totally be sick with worry about him...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Nope, it is out of the country... involves my 86 year old dad, my sister and her family, and my stepmom(and my family). Believe you me, I have stressed out about this since I knew she was sick..... I showed her at the Yankee Specialty 2 weeks prior...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am so sorry. I don't know why this things seem to happen at such bad times. Last year I was in the same place you are, I feel your pain. You all have our prayers.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Sending good thoughts to Cookie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Janice, is there anything I can do has a neighbor? I'd be happy to visit with her, bring her a treat?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I totally missed this thread till tonight. I'm so sorry to hear about Cookie's problem and your dilemma. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't see this until now and I'm so sorry about Cookie. I hope that you can find out what's going on with her and get her better soon. I'll pray for both of you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's awful not to know quite what to do medically when your dog can't just look you in the eyes and say exactly what hurts. Here's hoping Cookie responds well to the doxy and you get one of those magical TBD turnarounds that doxy can make happen. Thinking about you guys...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope Cookie will keep improving. My thoughts and prayers will be with all of you. I hope everything will be ok so you can enjoy your time away with your dad. Stay strong Cookie!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Cookie! I hope she continues to improve and surprises everyone!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can certainly empathize with your vacation dilemma.  It seems when it rains it pours and things do seem to pile on when you least need it.

For those who may not be familiar with hct levels, I just pulled this up from a bichon website:

_*Hematocrit** - (HCT) **37 - 55 percent*__or Packed Cell Volume (PCV) - Provides information on the amount of red blood cells (RBC) present in the blood. Decreased levels means anemia from hemorrhage, parasites, nutritional deficiencies or chronic disease process, such as liver disease, cancer, etc. . Increased levels are often seen in dehydration_. 

I'm hoping the lower level is from the TBD, not a cancer and I'm praying the doxy will resolve that soon. I'm glad she rallied last night--but oh wow, the emotional rollercoaster you must be on right now. 

You guys are in my thoughts and prayers. I know a lot of us will be worrying about Cookie while you are away--are you able to check in and post from time to time?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cookie*

Praying for Cookie.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes and prayers. In spite of the eternal optimism of the board certified specialist who saw her, Cookie told us it was time this AM. She in excruciating pain. The specialist did not think it was cancer. Whatever it was, it was bigger than her. Just moving was so painful. When I let her outside this AM, she peed then laid in the grass. She didn't want to walk up the one step into the house. She refused to eat and she could barely wag her tail. I know that euthanasia was the "right" thing to do. Technicians who hadn't seen her since Monday were astounded at the change in her condition. I was relieved immediately afterwards because she was no longer miserable. But now, I am very,very sad. Thanks for all of the support.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I am so so sorry to read this news. Oh, my heart just breaks for you. It isn't fair how quickly she was taken from you. I hope you continue to get peace from the fact that she is now at peace. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I just can't believe how many of us are going through this heart wrenching pain of saying good-bye. 

Be in peace, Cookie.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Godspeed Cookie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Cookie and big hugs to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

Oh, gosh. I was so hoping for a different outcome.  I'm so very, very sorry...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for how sudden this was!! I'm in tears reading your post and feel your pain. It is just not fair how many we have been loosing recently! I just saw your post on the rainbow section, and just guess I didn't realize, was just hoping you hadn't lost her. Big hugs to you on this terrible day.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry, I was really hoping to come here today and see that she was doing much better. I'm sorry she was in so much pain, at least now she is running free at the Bridge, happy and healthy again. RIP sweet Cookie!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cookie's passing......

RIP Cookie.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. When they are in so much pain we know we are doing the right thing to end their suffering but then our suffering begins or continues. It is horrendous to know they are ill and not be able to do anything! Godspeed dear Cookie.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear the news about Cookie

Rest In Peace Cookie


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She is now at peace. God bless your Cookie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Cookie. RIP dear sweet one.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

OH my, my heart goes out to you for the loss of Cookie. It is never easy saying good-bye no matter how long we have them in our lives. I will keep you in my thoughts during this difficult time...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss, but glad darling Cookie is no longer in pain.
It is just such a hard, hard thing to deal wiht.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news. Run free, Cookie


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's strange how you know it's time when it's time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally's Mom*

Sally's Mom

I am SO VERY SORRY. 

You did the right thing, because you loved her so much!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is aching for you...with you. I hope you can find some consolation in the thought that Cookie is no longer in pain, even though I know that you are. You let her go out of deep love for her and I am sure that she knows that.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. RIP dear Cookie.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I believe with all my heart that the greatest gift of love we can give our beloved dogs is to let them go when the time comes. Cookie knows how much and how well she was loved.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, nooo. Oh, it's so unfair.

I'm so sorry for your loss. There has been so much sadness lately; so many losses, and every one as painful as the last.

Thinking of you tonight. You absolutely did the right thing for your sweet girl by listening to what she was telling you. The ultimate demonstration of selfless love.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Cookie. She sounds like she was a beautiful girl inside and out.. prayers for peace for you and your family!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am sorry that you had to make that awful decision but remember you let her go with dignity. The memories will be there forever in your heart and just know she is free from all pain. You will meet up with her one day!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you and your family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sory for your loss...RIP sweet Cookie


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry to here about Cookie. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She is now at peace. God bless your Cookie.


----------

